# Recommend some music from these eras



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

1485 (Middle Ages)

1558–1603 (Queen Elizabeth I)

18th and early 19th century (Regency)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Well for the Elizabeth I time frame I suggest this CD of English Madrigals:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=12439


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

For the Regency era, try *John Field*, one of the great piano composers & inventor the the nocturne. He's a big composer to come out of the UK - well, he was Irish - at the time. He did solo piano works and several concertos. His style looks forward to Chopin.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Gothic Voices have a disk, _The Castle of Fair Welcome: Courtly Songs of the Late Fifteenth Century_, that might fit the bill for 1485.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Regency: *George Onslow* wrote a lot of chamber music, some of it attractive, as well as symphonies. A lot of it is on you-tube. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Onslow_(composer)

Don´t expect monumental masterpieces though.




 (piano trio finale)


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

1558–1603 (Queen Elizabeth I) John Dowland lute fantasias.


----------

